# Can I freeze milk in carton?



## carrots (Mar 1, 2003)

My dh brought home 6 1/2 gallons of 1% milk that expire in a few days. There is no way that we can drink it all and so I was wondering can I freeze some of it?


----------



## Nico DeMouse (Nov 20, 2006)

Are these in plastic containers or paper? I have successfully frozen milk in the plastic containers. The milk expands when frozen, and the concave circle on the side of the container pops out. Or, you can open them and use a little from each carton. I'd be worried about the paper cartons exploding.


----------



## alexysmommy (Mar 9, 2005)

same here. i have frozen milk in the plastic containers and it is always fine. if you try it with the paper ones i would wrap it in a plastic bag or something in case it explodes.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

We have successfully frozen milk in cartons. Never had a problem.


----------



## melissel (Jun 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Samjm* 
We have successfully frozen milk in cartons. Never had a problem.

Same here. I've been doing it for years--only ever had one break on me, at the seam on the side, and I think that was because it was at the bottom of the pile in my chest freezer. In fact, I'll be stocking up on Stonyfield Farms this week with my coupons and a sale


----------



## emilys_mom1 (Nov 2, 2005)

I have found that freezing milk changes the taste a little. You might want to freeze and use for baking.


----------

